# Treasure



## ekrocka (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello,

I am new to this site and this is actually the first time I have ever posted on a blog or forum. I recently found two different train sets that used to be owned by my dad. I am interested in getting them set up and working for my nephews. One of the train sets was a Lionel but all parts were wrapped in newspaper, no original boxes, and no instructions. I was wondering two things:

1. How do I tell what year my Lionel is(I think it might be an early 50's model)?

2. Where is the best place to get the manual? is it free anywhere?

Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ek,

Welcome to the forum ... you've come to a helpful, friendly group.

Nearly all Lionel locos, cars, sets are identified by unique numbers. Look at your loco, tender, cars (sides, bottom, etc.), and you should find some i.d. numbering. Better yet, upload some pics and well have a look here.

A couple of great sites for identifying postwar Lionel ...

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel_index.htm ... click on Identify Postwar, and use the menu at the bottom

http://www.postwarlionel.com/ ... menu at bottom

For tech manuals and service info, Olsen's is the best site ... a fabulous, free, online database ...

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd1.htm

Before you do anything to get the trains running, a couple of basic points:

1. Do NOT use sandpaper or steel wool on anything. Bad.

2. The loco motor will certainly need a good cleaning, lube, etc. We can help you.

3. Be wary of safety with the transformer ... old power cords get brittle. Make sure no frayed / exposed wiring on the 110V AC side.

Enjoy the fun!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.

Yes post some pictures we all will help you.

When you say "parts" do you mean you have a big pile of parts?

Or do you mean parts like track, transformer, RR cars etc?


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome glad to have you.

If you can't find an item on any of the sites TJ listed, post a pic. Usually we can help out and get you going.

You'll find most everyone here is willing to spend time and help out in any way possible. Great group. There is nothing better than finding an older set and bringing it back to life. IMO, the classics are better than the newer stuff, less to go wrong.

Carl


----------



## Traintrader64 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Ekrocka,

Very cool that you want to have some fun with trains, and share the fun.

I've only used this site occasionally, but there is a wealth of wisdom with these guys.

I had a massive set when I was six, 48 years ago. I started up again when my son turned six, four years ago. It's been a great experience. Even though we only set up July for a month, and during Christmas around the tree it has been a joy.

Good luck with your trains.

Traintrader64


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello ekrocka, welcome to the fourm,you will learn more here than you may want to ,so hang on, its gunna be a fun ride  .........mike


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Where did he go?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> Where did he go?


He's still working on the list of sites that TJ posted.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I guess I scared him away ?!?


----------



## ekrocka (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey forum. I am actually the brother of ekrocka. It pains me to say that my brother has passed away. He was working on this train set for my boys, his nephews. I did not know he's was doing this. My oldest son, 4, is fascinated with trains and would have thought this was the coolest thing. I have packaged all the trains up for now but will definitely be restoring them with my sons. I have not cried for a couple of weeks but knowing he would go through this for my boys brings tears to my eyes. He was a great guy and will be missed. He was awesome. I will be back looking for advice on bow to get this train up and running. It is in great shape with some great pieces. 

Eric Krocka, a great son, brother, and uncle.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ekrocka said:


> Hey forum. I am actually the brother of ekrocka. It pains me to say that my brother has passed away. He was working on this train set for my boys, his nephews. I did not know he's was doing this. My oldest son, 4, is fascinated with trains and would have thought this was the coolest thing. I have packaged all the trains up for now but will definitely be restoring them with my sons. I have not cried for a couple of weeks but knowing he would go through this for my boys brings tears to my eyes. He was a great guy and will be missed. He was awesome. I will be back looking for advice on bow to get this train up and running. It is in great shape with some great pieces.
> 
> Eric Krocka, a great son, brother, and uncle.


So sorry for your loss.
We will help you all we can, just ask when you want.


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

We're very sorry to hear of the loss of ekrocka.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

ekrocka said:


> Hey forum. I am actually the brother of ekrocka. It pains me to say that my brother has passed away. He was working on this train set for my boys, his nephews. I did not know he's was doing this. My oldest son, 4, is fascinated with trains and would have thought this was the coolest thing. I have packaged all the trains up for now but will definitely be restoring them with my sons. I have not cried for a couple of weeks but knowing he would go through this for my boys brings tears to my eyes. He was a great guy and will be missed. He was awesome. I will be back looking for advice on bow to get this train up and running. It is in great shape with some great pieces.
> 
> Eric Krocka, a great son, brother, and uncle.


 
I am very sorry to hear that ekrocka has passed,we will pray for him. ....Mike


----------



## Traintrader64 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Regards*

I am sorry for your loss. What a great example of caring for family he left through the trains.

Blessings to you,
Traintrader64


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

Very Sad. RIP.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Please accept my condolences. His actions sounded like even towards the end he was only thinking of other' well being.


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry for the loss of your brother,It does sound like he was a great person.I wish the best for you and your family, I hope that in the day's to come that your pain lessens and warm memories of the times that you had together soothes your soul. God bless you all.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll offer condolences, too. Very sad.

I do hope you'll continue his goal of getting the trains up and running, especially with your boys in mind. Some memories and legacy to pass along to the next generation.

Wishing you a lifetime of happy memories,

TJ

(What is YOUR name? You didn't say ...)


----------



## ekrocka (Apr 27, 2012)

My name is Matt. I am Eric's younger brother. I am looking forward to getting this set up and running but will need some assistance in gettting it operational. I will be back when I have the train in my possession. My goal is to put it under the Christmas tree this year and make it a surprise for my boys. I will let them know that this was a gift from my brother.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Matt,

Very saddened at your loss. My deepest prayers and sympathies go out to you and your family. 

As to getting you train operational, you will not find a more dedicated and helpful group than we have here. The train will be back on the rails in no time.

Peace be yours and God Bless
Carl


----------



## Steve R (Jan 3, 2011)

Matt, out of all the posts on this site, your brothers impacted me the most. I'm sorry for your loss. What a great way to remember your brother. Every time you or your children run the trains he will be smiling right beside you.


----------

